# Is Great Stuff toxic for Fish/Plant or is it safe?



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

One of the top building materials for that kind of thing. No toxicity issues once it's cured.


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

I've use a similar black pond foam without issue. Also, super glue gel works wonders for attaching Anubias and Java Fern.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

It's probably okay. However, the same company makes one for ponds, GREAT STUFF™ POND & STONE. They advertise this product to be fish and plant safe.

It is more expensive, $8 versus $4, but for the small difference in price I wouldn't hesitate to pay a little more since it's designed for this purpose. Why take any chances? It'll also last much longer.


----------

